# hormonal imbalances- diagnostic tests???



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,My doctor has suggested that part of my problem maybe hormonal imbalances. I get wicked PMS, spotting before periods, mood swings and my hair falls out a lot. He has done one blood test for my DHEA level, which was at the level of a 65 year old woman (I am 34!!), so he definitely thinks my hormones are out of whack. He wants me to go to 'Great Smokies Diagnostic Laboratory' for their 'female hormone profile'- which measures the regular hormones, along with DHEA, melatonin over a 28 day period. Has anyone tried this before and found it helpful? This test is expensive, so I want to know if I would be wasting my money to do it or not. Many thanks for any and all replies!!


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

bumping this up to see if I get any replies to my original post!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My Dr. treated me with hormones based on my symptoms, not blood tests. But, if this is a reputable place and doesn't cost a fortune then why not go ahead and have them? My FSH level is still in the normal range but I have major menopause symptoms including vaginal dryness and atrophy, night sweats, no periods for months, NO libido, anxiety and insomnia. I feel much better after going on HRT. I am having some problems with the testosterone (the androgens). It is giving me some zits which I hate. It's hard to get just the right amount of hormones including testosterone. Too much and it can cause problems, like, well, ZITS!


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Wow...my doctor told me there wasn't any tests to determine if i had any hormone imbalances adding to a dizzy problem I've developed with the IBS - think I'll ask him about those hormones and IBS now because I definitely have much more trouble an entire week prior to getting my period and then the week during - so I have a good 2 weeks and even a bit more every month of sheer, utter h-e-double toothpicks and if Im' lucky, a few days break inbetween the regular miseries.Oh it's a mess and I apologize, I'm not answering your question - I wish I could but this is the first I'd heard of anything like this. If you can, please do let us know what you decide and all, okay?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't know what kind of test I had to check hormones I just know that it was around 1,400 but they did find an imbalance. I'm on meds and feel the same.


----------

